# 18" bei SL 86 OK?



## Silver_Surfer1 (6. September 2012)

Hallo,
bin grad am schauen wegen einen ZR Race, bin mir aber total uneins wegen der RH.
Meine Größe: 182cm, SL 86cm.
Ich tendiere zum 18" aber Radon empfiehlt 20"
Nun wollte ich mal fragen ob jemand ein ZR Race 7.0 in RH 18" hat bei SL 86 und obs passt bzw. ob er sagen würde im nachhinein passt ein 20" Rahmen besser!

Danke schon mal


----------



## Pizzaplanet (6. September 2012)

Nur weil ein anderer mit den gleichen Maßen fährt muss das
Für dich nicht die richtige Größe sein. Ich würde sagen es passt. Kann aber 
auch sein das dir 20" besser gefällt.
Ich fahre z.b. lieber nen kleinen Rahmen, also bei mir S, könnte von
meiner Größe aber genauso gut m fahren. Gefällt mir aber nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silver_Surfer1 (6. September 2012)

Hmmm...denke ich Bestelle beim nächsten Tagesangebot mal in 18" wenns nicht passt geht das Rad zurück und ich nehm ein 20er.


----------



## Papperlapapp (6. September 2012)

Bekommste das so leicht umgetauscht? Ich fahre mein BlackSin in 22" bei ner Schrittlänge von 88cm und ner Körpergröße von 1,85m. 20" empfand ich als zu klein...vielleicht hab ich auch zu lange Arme


----------



## Radon-Bikes (6. September 2012)

Hi Surfer,
unser Verkauf empfiehlt dir bei deiner Schrittlänge schon ein 20". Aber das ist auch immer eine Geschmacksfrage.
Viele Grüße,
Radon Team


----------



## log11 (6. September 2012)

@Silver_Surfer1, ich habe SL 84-85cm und fahre 18". 20" wäre def. zu groß bei mir, schon alleine weil das Oberrohr sonst schmerzhaft nah an den Schritt kommt.
Nur mal als Beispiel. Ich fahre das Skeen 7.0 in 18" und da ist die mittlere Höhe des Oberrohrs bei ca 81cm. Also nicht viel Platz. Bei 20" wäre ich in etwa bei einer Höhe des Oberrohrs im Mittelbereich der gleich meiner Schrittlänge wäre.
Du solltest Dich da erstmal über die genaue Höhe des Oberrohrs beim ZR Race erkundigen, kann natürlich anders sein als beim Skeen. Zusätzlich ist auch die horizontale Oberrohrlänge in Abhängigkeit Deiner Torso+ Armlänge zu beachten!

Grüße log11


----------



## Kruemelmonster (6. September 2012)

log11 schrieb:


> @Silver_Surfer1, ich habe SL 84-85cm und fahre 18". 20" wäre def. zu groß bei mir, schon alleine weil das Oberrohr sonst schmerzhaft nah an den Schritt kommt.
> Grüße log11



Äh, langsam. Ein Skeen 20" kannst Du aber nicht mit einem ZR Race 20" vergleichen. Das Skeen hat mehr Federweg.

Bei 86cm Schrittlänge ohne Schuhe herrscht beim ZR Race mit 20" eigentlich keine Nussknackergefahr. Ich habe z.b. 84er SL und hatte bei einer "Anprobe" in der Größe keinerlei Probleme.


----------



## log11 (6. September 2012)

@Kruemelmonster, deshalb schrieb ich auch, er solle sich die Schrittfreiheit bei 18" und 20" des ZR Race mitteilen lassen. 
Ist in jedem Fall empfehlenswert, ich war auch erstaunt daß das 20" Skeen für meine Figur zu hoch baut.


----------



## Pizzaplanet (6. September 2012)

Naja ich sage mal das ich auch im Laden noch locker über nem M Rahmen stehen kann, aber im Gelände wird das dann ganz schnell schmerzvoll ;-)

Und wie gesagt wenn ne Reverb oder ähnliches ans Bike soll dann muss man beachten das die auch noch weit genug in den Rahmen geht.
Bei mir wäre es mit ner 125er Reverb in nem M Rahmen knapp, ne 150er Reverb wäre ganz eingeschoben noch zu weit draussen.


----------



## Patensen (7. September 2012)

Ich fahre bei 1,82 und einer 88er SL ein Black Sin in 20". Mein Fully ist allerdings eine M.

__________________________
getapatalkt von unterwegs ;-)


----------



## Cityracer (7. September 2012)

log11 schrieb:


> *Du solltest Dich da erstmal über die genaue Höhe des Oberrohrs beim ZR Race erkundigen,* kann natürlich anders sein als beim Skeen. Zusätzlich ist auch die horizontale Oberrohrlänge in Abhängigkeit Deiner Torso+ Armlänge zu beachten!
> 
> Grüße log11




sowas ist echt hilfreich, wenn der Hersteller hier Radon, das unter Geometrie angeben wüden. also Überstandshöhe.

generell sind die Geo-Angaben bei Radon etwas spärlich. Vorbaulänge und Gabelhöhe würden auch nix schaden. mal so als Verbesserunsgvorschlag, falls hier jemand aus der ehemaligen Hauptstadt mitliest...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silver_Surfer1 (11. September 2012)

So jetzt bin ich mal ein paar Räder Probegefahren, allerdings kein ZR Race
Hat mich jetzt nicht wirklich weitergebracht. Sollte das ZR Race 7.0 noch unter die 1099 er Marke fallen werde ich ein 20" bestellen, ansonst kauf ich vor Ort, die Händler haben schon ganz nette Angebote gemacht.


----------



## log11 (11. September 2012)

Am genauesten sind vermutlich die Geoangaben wenn Du im Laden mal anrufst und nachmessen läßt. Ich habe z.B. auf der Radon Page bei verschiedenen Rädern Fehler in den Geodaten feststellen müssen. So ist z.Bsp. Beim Skeen das Oberrohr gleich hoch, egal ob 16,18,20 oder 22 Zoll. Das kann ja so nicht richtig sein. 
Erschwert die Bikeauswahl natürlich unnötig.


----------



## Silver_Surfer1 (11. September 2012)

Bekommt man da ne Auskunft?
Nach meiner Erfahrung mit H&S wirds da Problematisch, denke da wird ne Antwort kommen wie: "Steht alles auf unserer HP!
Aber du hast schon recht...Versuch macht Kluch ;-)


----------



## log11 (11. September 2012)

@Silver Surfer1, genau diese Antwort bekam ich gestern. Nachdem ich dem Mitarbeiter im Laden mitteilte, daß die Geodaten allerdings auf der HP falsch sind (Oberrohr des Skeens in allen RH gleich hoch) sagte er mir, ich dürfte heute nochmal anrufen. Gestern war keine Zeit zum messen.
Finde das auch sehr schade daß solche elementaren Dinge auf der HP nicht korrigiert werden, wenn sie schon von der interessierten Kundschaft drauf hingewiesen werden.


----------



## Wiepjes (11. September 2012)

log11 schrieb:


> Am genauesten sind vermutlich die Geoangaben wenn Du im Laden mal anrufst und nachmessen läßt. Ich habe z.B. auf der Radon Page bei verschiedenen Rädern Fehler in den Geodaten feststellen müssen. So ist z.Bsp. Beim Skeen das Oberrohr gleich hoch, egal ob 16,18,20 oder 22 Zoll. Das kann ja so nicht richtig sein.
> Erschwert die Bikeauswahl natürlich unnötig.



Meinst du das Sattelrohr? Da sind doch die Angaben explizit aufgeführt:
16, 18, 20, 22". multiplizieren mit 2.54 dann hast du die cm Grösse
http://www.hoefert.de/zollrechner.html


----------



## log11 (11. September 2012)

@Wiepjes, nein NICHT das Sattelrohr sondern das Maß "Länge des Oberrohrs zum Tretlager am Sattelrohr".
Genau das ist interessant wenn man ne ungefähre Angabe zur Überstandshöhe haben möchte. 

http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/Skeen-7-0_id_18418_.htm#geometrie

Hier mit dem Maß 381 bei ALLEN Rahmengrößen gekennzeichnet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wiepjes (11. September 2012)

log11 schrieb:


> @Wiepjes, nein NICHT das Sattelrohr sondern das Maß "Länge des Oberrohrs zum Tretlager am Sattelrohr".
> Genau das ist interessant wenn man ne ungefähre Angabe zur Überstandshöhe haben möchte.
> 
> http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/Skeen-7-0_id_18418_.htm#geometrie
> ...



Vielleicht so:
16"=381
381/16*18=428
381/16*20=476
Wäre eigentlich logisch


----------



## log11 (11. September 2012)

Nun hatte ich endlich mal nen auskunftsfreudigen Radon MA an der Strippe. Er hat extra in ner anderen Abteilung angerufen um sich das mit der Geo von den Skeen Rahmen bestätigen zu lassen.
Bei allen Rahmengrößen ist das Rahmendreieck annähernd gleich groß. Sprich daß Maß Oberrohr zum Tretlager beträgt tatsächlich 381mm bei allen Größen. Nur die paar mm mehr beim Steuerrohr lassen das Oberrohr minimal höher werden von 18->20".
Das ist doch mal ne Aussage.


----------



## Silver_Surfer1 (16. November 2012)

So, der Ordnung halber...hab ein 20" gekauft, passt 1a. 
Versand war auch alles 1a...Lieferzeit Top.


----------



## tillibebek (17. November 2012)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Hi Surfer,
> unser Verkauf empfiehlt dir bei deiner Schrittlänge schon ein 20". Aber das ist auch immer eine Geschmacksfrage.
> Viele Grüße,
> Radon Team




Würde ich definitiv zustimmen.  Aber probiere es mal aus.


----------



## oliverb. (18. November 2012)

Also ich fahre bei dem team mit 89er Schrittlänge einen 20er Rahmen. Komme damit gut zurecht. Das 22er war mir "irgendwie zu lang" beim Probefahren.


----------

